# East Pass Tips



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

I will be in Destin for the next 4 days for business 11/27-11/30. I was told to bring a rod. I will be fishing the inlet from the bank. Can anyone spare a tip or two on best tides, bait, presentation, what fish to expect, and maybe a spot or two? 

Thanks,


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1166636436

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/forum/default.asp They will probably have the best local knowledge for you.


----------

